# audacity question and help please ....



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

how do i separate a voice from the music of a soundtrack in audacity ? 

then how do i amplify the voice to make it play louder ? 

thanks in advance


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Using Audacity, I have sometimes managed to isolate the lyrics from the music, since the lyrics are often in both left and right channels simultaneously. I've never been able to isolate the music from the lyrics though. Good luck.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

isolating vocals (unfortunately) is pretty much impossible. Audacity has a workaround for removing vocals, but vocal isolation is very difficult to achieve. As far as I know, vocal isolation is something the music industry has been trying to figure out for the last 15 years. A couple of plugins might be able to help you out a little, but don't expect it to sound very good. 

If you don't mind me asking, what vocals did you want to isolate/amplify?


----------



## Cab (Sep 13, 2009)

Eyegor is absolutely correct. Isolating vocals from an audio track is pert-neer impossible... with unsatisfactory results. The technology just isn't there, yet.

Funny, we can use photoshop to either erase or isolate an image, but we cannot manipulate audio in quite the same fashion.

Can you record the vocal track yourself, and process the vocal so it sounds close to what you want?

Good luck,

Cab


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

hummmm thats a bummer , i wanted to have the voice saying from the nox arcana song madam endora and play that into the prop and the voice needs to be loud enough to make the prop mouth move correctly and play the background music on another audio .....if the props as music with the voice it wont work .....i wanted to play the nox aracana labyrinthe of dreams as the background music as it fits more my theme for the gypsy fortune teller ....

well darn that ruins my fun


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

I still might be able to help you out! send me a PM!


----------



## Gothic Klown (Sep 29, 2009)

im still trying to figure it out we use audacity to record our tracks but its nothgin but a piece of junk want advice do what were doing and save up for Adobe Audition its WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY better trust me its worth it


----------

